# New York State EMT Protocols re: medications



## emt seeking first job (Aug 8, 2010)

I am reviewing my notes, etc. so when I do get a job I will be ready for it.

How many medications can a NYS EMT work with, is it five or six. Are they listed in any one place in the DOH protocol or website.

I am thinking:

1: o2
2: glucose
3: baby asprin
4: abuterol
5: epinephrine
6: nitroglycerin

I could not find it in my class notes, but I remember the instructor saying 5....?

And also, is their one, maybe nitro, that is the patient's is discolored or expired, you can switch out a 'good' one from the bus...?

I remeber my instructor teaching there was one med you could trade bad for good...but I cant find it in my notes.

Also, are ALL of them on the bus ?

IS there a place in NYS or NYC protocols that lists it, if so please reference the section #.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Aug 8, 2010)

Looking at the NY state protocols, I see all of those. Your instructor may not have counted O2?

Looks like O2, Glucose, and Baby Aspirin are by standing orders (per 2008 state protocols). Epinephrine, Nitro, and Albuterol can be assisted using patient meds, or per med director using your stock meds by either standing order or online orders.

http://www.health.state.ny.us/nysdoh/ems/pdf/2008-11-19_bls_protocols

Its going to be up to your medical director and system to determine what meds you actually carry. The medical director has the authority to remove things from your scope that may be within state protocols. If your system protocols allow you to switch out meds, then you can. If it doesn't explicitly say you can, a quick call to med control would likely get you permission.


----------



## emt seeking first job (Aug 8, 2010)

jjesusfreak01 said:


> Looking at the NY state protocols, I see all of those. Your instructor may not have counted O2?
> 
> Looks like O2, Glucose, and Baby Aspirin are by standing orders (per 2008 state protocols). Epinephrine, Nitro, and Albuterol can be assisted using patient meds, or per med director using your stock meds by either standing order or online orders.
> 
> http://www.health.state.ny.us/nysdoh/ems/pdf/2008-11-19_bls_protocols




Thank you.

I have a copy of the protocols.

I guess I should look up the section(s) for each med...

My instructor did make a point o2 is a med...some reason #5 making me crazy.


----------



## firecoins (Aug 8, 2010)

Why don't you reach the NYC BLS protocols on top of that.  They take precedent over NYS.


----------



## mar7967 (Aug 9, 2010)

emt seeking first job said:


> I am reviewing my notes, etc. so when I do get a job I will be ready for it.
> 
> How many medications can a NYS EMT work with, is it five or six. Are they listed in any one place in the DOH protocol or website.
> 
> ...



What about activated charcoal? That is also considered a med in NYS protocols.


----------



## emt seeking first job (Aug 9, 2010)

mar7967 said:


> What about activated charcoal? That is also considered a med in NYS protocols.




I can remember my instructor saying it was but no more.


----------



## mar7967 (Aug 9, 2010)

Maybe it is not in your NYC Protocols...but it is according to NYS, as it is in those protocols, and it still is in my region's (Monroe Livingston) Protocols.


----------



## emt seeking first job (Aug 9, 2010)

But I can not find any DOH link about it....

I wish the protocols were in a sytematic order, by subject, instead of a collection of memos...


----------



## mar7967 (Aug 9, 2010)

emt seeking first job said:


> But I can not find any DOH link about it....
> 
> I wish the protocols were in a sytematic order, by subject, instead of a collection of memos...



The NYC protocols seem like a mess...my MLREMS protocols seem more organized, with a table of contents in the beginning...and a full section of BLS Pharmacology. Check it out, just remember your region's usage may vary.

http://www.mlrems.org/e107_files/downloads/2010_protocol.pdf


----------

